# Article on new iPod/USB 6FL option



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

KrisL said:


> To elucidate even further...
> 
> With non-iPod DRM players such as the Zune, you won't be able to control anything through the idrive/radio, but you can still hear your music via the aux-in port. You'll just have to keep your player within reach.


Korrekt.

That's the case for any player - it will work with the AUX-IN. I used the AUX-IN with my iPod before I was so fortunate as to get my iPod interface last June.

That is why I said in the article that the Zune and other players that have DRM schemes are not compatible.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

neill said:


> So, let's see - my BMW CCA membership expires next month, and I am finally logging in to the site today......
> 
> You realize that I am supposed to meet a friend for breakfast tomorrow morning before we open the dealership for the day, don't you


Better renew quickly - and get your friend to join.


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

Jspira said:


> Better renew quickly - and get your friend to join.


Yup - just renewed online - I had received my second notice in the mail today as well, and thought I was good until May.... apparently if I didn't renew before the 15th this month, my membership would have lapsed......


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

neill said:


> Yup - just renewed online - I had received my second notice in the mail today as well, and thought I was good until May.... apparently if I didn't renew before the 15th this month, my membership would have lapsed......


Lapsing is a problem for U.S. members if they want to get their $500-$1500 check when they purchase a new BMW. There can be no lapse in membership.

For you, well, we´d miss you for a few weeks.


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

Jspira said:


> Lapsing is a problem for U.S. members if they want to get their $500-$1500 check when they purchase a new BMW. There can be no lapse in membership.


Is this program is funded by BMWNA? It would be great to get it up here as well, but can you say "long shot"?



> For you, well, we´d miss you for a few weeks.


...most people tell me to just go away......


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

neill said:


> Is this program is funded by BMWNA? It would be great to get it up here as well, but can you say "long shot"?


Ja, it is a BMW NA programme.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Jonathan,

will it also support first generation iPod mini's or just second generation?

TIA


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

jerezano66 said:


> Jonathan,
> 
> will it also support first generation iPod mini's or just second generation?
> 
> TIA


I think first gen. might be possible but keep in mind that specs can change once testing on production units begins.

Same thing happened with the iPod Interface. Further testing - after support for Gen 3 iPods was announced - revealed they didn't work.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

KrisL said:


> Something else to point out: If you're thinking about purchasing a digital music player for use in the car with the 6FL... and you've got a _lot_ of music, you get an external USB laptop hard drive instead! They're powered by the USB port and will be cheaper than a digital music player. Plug it into your PC and copy your music to it... then leave it in your center console plugged into the car's USB port.
> 
> For example, and 80 gig iPod is $350, but an 80 gig external 2.5" (laptop form factor) hard drive is only $63.99 after rebate!!


How can I play music when I'm on a plane, at the gym, whatever from the hard drive?

You also don't make it clear what a PITA it is to download music from itunes or any other online music source and get it DRM free on this "hard drive".

Seriously when you are spending this much on a car what's $350. If you want to go on the cheap the Apple store online has refurbished Ipods with the same warranty as new for cheaper.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

KrisL said:


> The system doesn't "support" iTunes DRM stuff, it just plays what's on your ipod. It's your ipod that "supports" the DRM. You wouldn't be able to play a purchased iTunes song that has been placed on a USB thumb drive.


It does "support" it when you use an ipod. That's what I meant. Sorry I wasn't clear enough.  The dealer installed Ipod option doesn't support this.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jfulcher said:


> How can I play music when I'm on a plane, at the gym, whatever from the hard drive?
> 
> You also don't make it clear what a PITA it is to download music from itunes or any other online music source and get it DRM free on this "hard drive".
> 
> Seriously when you are spending this much on a car what's $350. If you want to go on the cheap the Apple store online has refurbished Ipods with the same warranty as new for cheaper.


Don't get me wrong, I've got an iPod, but for those that have a lot of music , a hard drive may be a better option.. more capacity (we're up to 200gb on 2.5" hard drives I think) for less cost. It's not "going on the cheap", it's just a different option. Note that I said, "_ If you're thinking about purchasing a digital music player *for use in the car*_..."

Once certainly must weigh the benefits of both options. It's correct that if you buy most of your music from iTunes, then getting that music in a non-DRM format is tricky; however, if you have a lot of music on CD or already in MP3 format, it's as easy as drag-and-drop onto the hard drive.

See the attached picture for why I'd chose the hard drive option. I've been buying a LOT of music for a LONG time. I've been encoding it to MP3 since 1997.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

jfulcher said:


> It does "support" it when you use an ipod. That's what I meant. Sorry I wasn't clear enough.  The dealer installed Ipod option doesn't support this.


What doesn't the dealer installed Interface support?

If you are referring to DRM protected tracks, it most certainly does.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> Awesome!


 Danke Dir.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

Jspira said:


> What doesn't the dealer installed Interface support?
> 
> If you are referring to DRM protected tracks, it most certainly does.


Ahh ok - I'm wrong then. I was under the impression it did not play DRM protected Itunes content. I read that somewhere on here or the other board.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jfulcher said:


> Ahh ok - I'm wrong then. I was under the impression it did not play DRM protected Itunes content. I read that somewhere on here or the other board.


Your iPod does the decoding.. anything that you can hear with headphones, you can hear through your car's sound system. The music is coming out of the dock connector in analog format - it's a simple line-out.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

JSpira,

Maybe I am wrong, but players like Zune that support PlayForSure can still be used with the system but will just not support JustForSure DRM'd Music. For example, my SanDisk e200 supports PlayForSure but I can play other none DRM files. Which means it should still support the player just not PlayForSure files.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Pedal2Floor said:


> JSpira,
> 
> Maybe I am wrong, but players like Zune that support PlayForSure can still be used with the system but will just not support JustForSure DRM'd Music. For example, my SanDisk e200 supports PlayForSure but I can play other none DRM files. Which means it should still support the player just not PlayForSure files.


As long as it's recognized as a drive letter when you plug it into a PC (without requiring any drivers), you're correct - it should find the MP3s.

The iPod puts music in a cryptic folder structure... I don't know if the Zune does the same. If so, it may be difficult identifying folders and such.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I have been told by BMW that the Zune is not supported.

In addition, devices that use MTP (media transport protocol) are not supported and AFAIK all PlaysForSure are MTP.

On the other hand, if the MTP device were configured to support pure mass storage, it would probably work.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

My SanDisk shows up as a drive letter. I guess I will have to try it as soon as I find someone with the option


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Pedal2Floor said:


> My SanDisk shows up as a drive letter. I guess I will have to try it as soon as I find someone with the option


Cars which have been built in March with the option are probably en route to Bremerhaven right now so they will be here in 2-3 weeks.


----------

